# Hi and a Question



## Ctaitt (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone new to this forum. I have Poulan Pro Backpack leaf blower PPBP30 and its virtually brand new my friend works at Lowes and got it for $20 it was a floor model. And he gave it to me. I does not throttle up its like its starving for fuel. Me and a friend took the Carburetor apart like 10 time cant see a thing wrong, played with needle it seemed to go the opposite. We thought the best thing to do is to start over i bought s new card kit to rebuilt it. Its doing the same as we first started. 

Any Ideas? Is there adjustment that can be made on the carburetor (Carb # WYA 46B 838)

thank you 

Chris


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

check the fuel lines for cracks or any other damage


----------



## Steve C (Aug 11, 2012)

If it sat with no fuel in it for a while you may have clogged jets. Just pull bowl off and if you see blueish fuzz on brass jets you must run a undersize drill bit through it . If you force a oversize bit into it you will create bigger problems. In other words you are starving for fuel.


----------



## Steve C (Aug 11, 2012)

I must add that the reason for this seems to be the Ethanol they are adding to the fuel. I have seen this at least a dozen times so far. 
Seafoam helps alot to prevent the coorosion to the jets. SORRY SPELLING.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Try soaking the carb in carb cleaner 8 hrs (B-12 etc) with all rubber and gasket materials (needle in seat if it has a rubber tip) and any adjustment screws removed. 

2. A quick fix is adding an oz of carb cleaner to a 16 oz tank of fuel if it will run to get the treated fuel to passes through the carb.

3. Another quick fix is spraying caned carb cleaner through every port you can find to verify it is open (and fine wire) and under the small fuel screen to clean the needle and seat. I w/n remove the small fuel screen, it can be a Bear to replace (attached). 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ctaitt (Aug 15, 2012)

OK thanks I've rebuild the carb, sprayed it all down but i'll check the jets


----------



## Ctaitt (Aug 15, 2012)

OK After getting it all cleaning it all i had it running for a while but then it just shut down Is there a adjustment for the Carburetor beside the idle speed?

It runs but it runs better on Half Choke then no choke. I'm not sure where the carb adjustment screws are it is a newer model too


----------



## madcatXR7 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey there, I just bought the same model leaf blower off Craigslist and it has the same symptoms. Getting full throttle with the choke off is nearly impossible, but at half choke throttle response is fine. The guy I got it from said he just used it at half choke 'cause that's the only way he could get it to run for him since he got it new, he only used it for a couple of hours and got a bigger one as a gift shortly after. This thing looks like it too! It's brand new, but I'm a mechanic with plenty of ambition, but very little small engine experience and wanna get this thing figured out. Any ideas outside of the fore mentioned?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

IMO if it has to be chocked to run, I feel it is sucking air affecting it sucking fuel.

1. Check all the fuel lines for cracks or tight tight fits at all connections internal into the fuel tank if designed. 

2. Check the primer bulb for a tight fit and no cracks.. It should “get hard” as you see fuel move in the lines.

3. Last, there is no end to getting the fuel mixture screws set correctly with any restriction in the carb. My experience “Usually”, you w/n reach WOT from starving fuel due to restrictions/adjustments. I have also had results with removing limiters if fitted on the adjustment screws to tweak them for better performance.


----------

